# Wyoming Non-res type 6/7 antelope hunts



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

i'm trying to decide which unit between the rawlins and evanston area to apply for a type 6 or 7 antelope. it seems like most of those areas are over saturated with applicants as is and if i were to apply for a first choice there, my second choice would be a waste of $48. after looking at a few years back of draw odds, it seems like if there's a unit that goes unfilled in the application period one year, it's sold out the next. even then, i'm still leaning toward one of the smaller units with less tags available and greater chances of drawing. Any tips to a successful draw and hunt? Thanks.


----------



## mtnrunner260 (Feb 15, 2010)

Type 7 will be easier to draw but has less public access. 
Not sure I can tell you which tag you'll draw or not draw but as the hunt goes.
If you can shoot 300 yards don't expect the hunt to take more than a few hours. 
goat numbers are down but there are still enough out there. 
You can make the hunt what you want it, a road hunt or something more intense. 
The nice thing about a doe antelope is that you can pack a boned out one in your day pack.
Good luck in drawing your tag.


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

thanks mtnrunner,

300 isn't much of a problem so long as i'm not standing freehand. the draw odds are pretty tough in the west so i think i'll try both the rawlins and casper area. there may be a few leftover tags around either and worst case i might be able to find a type 7 near casper.


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

APD, I hope you don't mind me piggybacking on your post. I'm also looking for information about the 6/7 tags. On the Wyoming site it says that on average non-resident tags go 95% filled. To me that's remarkable! However, the areas that have a lot of BLM land have way more applicants than tags. Does anyone have experience in with the Eastern side of the state? What are typical trespass fees charged by landowners? I don't really want to pay a bunch to fill a doe tag.

Also, does anyone have experience with the WIA tracts, and how crowded do they get? I'd rather work hard and hike a lot to find animals than fight crowds, but I'll deal with what I get. If it makes much difference, I would be hunting the end of the season around the second week in October on my way out to Utah to help my nephew and brother fill their Utah general deer tags.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

A couple things to help you out.

Walk in Access Maps :
http://gf.state.wy.us/plpwhmprogram/frmWalkinHuntingHome.aspx

Landowners that will give permission :
http://gf.state.wy.us/plpwhmprogram/frmHunterAssistanceHome.aspx

Hunter Management Areas :
http://gf.state.wy.us/plpwhmprogram/frmHunterManagementHome.aspx

Also, calling the division biologist in the area would be beneficial. A lot of the best lands in Eastern Wyoming are outfitted out and the public lands get hammered. I would roll the dice on an area in western Wyoming unless you have a GPS with a Wyoming chip and are an extremely talented map reader. Not all private areas are marked and there are stories of certain Jack-Holes telling people they are not on public land when they actually are on public land. Some of the public land on the maps will be landlocked by private land and some of the only roads onto the public land will have access closed by private roads. Certain areas have leftover tags for a reason.


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

Thanks for the response and links Muscle! I was not aware of how the HMA program worked and had trouble finding the maps/rules. It looks like, for antelope, most of the HMAs on the units I'm considering applying for have unlimited access permission slips for at least some if not all of the season. This information will really helpful as I continue planning.


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

willfish4food said:


> APD, I hope you don't mind me piggybacking on your post. I'm also looking for information about the 6/7 tags. On the Wyoming site it says that on average non-resident tags go 95% filled. To me that's remarkable! However, the areas that have a lot of BLM land have way more applicants than tags. Does anyone have experience in with the Eastern side of the state? What are typical trespass fees charged by landowners? I don't really want to pay a bunch to fill a doe tag.
> 
> Also, does anyone have experience with the WIA tracts, and how crowded do they get? I'd rather work hard and hike a lot to find animals than fight crowds, but I'll deal with what I get. If it makes much difference, I would be hunting the end of the season around the second week in October on my way out to Utah to help my nephew and brother fill their Utah general deer tags.


i don't mind at all. that info helped me as well.

good luck on both the antelope and mulies. coming from louisiana myself, the game up here schooled me pretty quick compared to the white tails back home. i was always told how dumb the mulies are compared to the white tail but that hasn't seemed to be the case from my perspective. i've only bow hunted them here but that's my experience.


----------

